# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  UEFA'nın İstediği Oldu

## ceydaaa

dasdad.jpgKuralar çekildiğinde 4 favori takımın birbirleriyle eşleşmemesi üzerine birçok spekülasyon üretilmişti. Yapılan yorumlarda, “UEFA yarı finalde Real Madrid, Barcelona, Bayern Münih ve Borussia Dortmund’u görmek istiyor” yorumları yapılmıştı. Çeyrek finalde oynanan ilk maçlarda Bayern Münih sahasında Juventus’u 2-0, Real Madrid ise Galatasaray’ı 3-0 yendi. Barcelona, Paris’ten 2-2’yle döndü. Dortmund ise Malaga deplasmanında 0-0 berabere kalarak rövanş öncesinde büyük bir avantaj yakaladı. İlk maçların ardından, “UEFA’nın hayali gerçek oluyor” yorumu yapıldı.

----------

